Ask HN: Is there enough video content out there today to learn cs and programming? - Onixelen
======
halpme
There's a lot of video content on a lot of topics, but their content is
shallow. If you want to get a deep understanding of something, reading
textbooks and official documentation is likely the way to go.

------
IgorPartola
I learned CS from nothing but online media. Videos weren't my primary source,
but blog posts and documentation was. Also working with smart people, and
working on hard problems.

------
adamnemecek
I mean new technologies keep coming out basically every day, there will never
be enough videos to cover all of them.

------
coralreef
Have you found a CS/programming topic without enough video content to learn
from?

~~~
Onixelen
I haven't so far. Am I ever going to run into a topic that I can't learn on
video? Can I get a bachelor's or master's degree level computer
science/programming education from all the content online?

------
saluki
Definitely . . .

Team Treehouse

Railscasts

Laracasts

Pluralsight

YouTube

CS Lecture Videos

More than enough.

And more being added everyday.

